# CFD recording on tax return



## Donskies (20 July 2015)

Hi - new to this site.  

I usually do my own tax and wonder how I record my CFD activity for the financial year - I know it is not in the usual shares area so not sure where I should put it?


----------



## hally93 (30 July 2015)

I put it under capital gain/loss.


----------

